# Las Vegas Half Price Tickets Online



## Karen G (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesterday we were at Town Square and I noticed a new Half Price Tickets booth. Today I googled to see all the locations so that I could post about it here.

I discovered the website where you can now get the tickets online.  I noticed that Vegas The Show at Planet Hollywood is listed and it's a great show that I highly recommend.  There are two shows by that name and the one at Planet Hollywood is the more spectacular of the two.

The top tier shows usually aren't available for half price but there are some really good shows for good prices.

Here is a link for the half price tickets booths and it shows all their locations. You can click on "sneak peek" and see what shows they have available for the day.


----------



## tfezell (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I just used the link to purchase tickets for this show tonight!!!!  Lovin Vegas so far!!!! Walked all day yesterday, taking it easier today!!!!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 4, 2010)

So glad you're having fun.  The weather has cooled down a lot from last week and it's really nice outside. I think you'll love Vegas The Show.


----------



## tfezell (Oct 5, 2010)

The show was very good, and entertaining.  And the weather is great, may even be a bit cool for the next 2 days!!!! Love it.  We have walked at least 10 miles the past 2 days, I hope to rest a bit today.  We go see the Cirque Elvis show at Aria tonight.  I hope to go to Freemont street tomorrow or Thursday night.   I also want to find the outlets, not sure where they are, I will ha to google.  So much to see!!!!!  Loving Vegas!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 5, 2010)

tfezell said:


> I also want to find the outlets, not sure where they are,



There are two and they are north and south of the Strip:

Las Vegas Premium Outlets 875 South Grand Central Parkway Las Vegas, NV 89106  -- take the I15 to Charleston. Go to the right off the freeway and then left on Grand Central Pkwy.

Las Vegas Outlet Center 7400 Las Vegas Boulevard South Las Vegas, NV 89123 -- south down LV Blvd. a couple of miles south of Mandalay Bay.

So glad you liked Vegas The Show.  Have fun at Viva Elvis and Fremont Street.

If you have a car you should go to the M Resort for the lunch buffet. Only $14.99 and it's the best in town. It's located at the
far, far south end of LV Blvd. at St. Rose Parkway--another way to go is take the I15 south to St. Rose Parkway. It's on the southeast corner of LV Blvd. & St. Rose.


----------



## tfezell (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Karen, your information is so helpful!!!!!   You are a perfect Las Vegas travel guide!!!!!!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 5, 2010)

tfezell said:


> Thanks Karen, your information is so helpful!!!!!   You are a perfect Las Vegas travel guide!!!!!!


You are very welcome. We love living here--it's a great place to be retired because there are so many fun things to do.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 5, 2010)

I couldn't access the website from the link.


----------



## BevL (Oct 5, 2010)

Mimi39 said:


> I couldn't access the website from the link.



It was working yesterday.  It must be their site, I Googled "Las Vegas Half Price Shows" and couldn't get onto their site through that link either.

Maybe give it a bit of time and try again.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 5, 2010)

Mimi39 said:


> I couldn't access the website from the link.


This is really bizarre. I just now tried it and it doesn't work anymore. Sorry about that.


----------



## LLW (Oct 6, 2010)

I just tried and it worked.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2010)

LLW said:


> I just tried and it worked.


Thanks for posting. So glad to see that it's working again.

Here's another good source for discounted tickets. The shows on this list that I've seen and recommend are Larry G. Jones, Country Superstars Tribute, Mentalist, Motown Review: Hitzville, Frank Marino's Divas, Sandy Hackett's Rat Pack, George Wallace, Marriage Can Be Murder, Legends in Concert, Penn & Teller, and Blue Man Group.


----------



## eschjw (Oct 16, 2010)

*Human Nature*

Karen I have used that site several times and have been pleased. I would like to highly recommend the Aussie group "Human Nature" listed there. We saw them last October and they put on a great high energy show. They were voted "Best Singers" in the Best of Las Vegas awards last year. Also check out the ratings (4.9 out of 5) and reviews on the site. IMHO this is the best bang for your buck in Vegas.
They have recorded a new CD at the Palms studio and will be returning to Australia in December to tour and support it. I hope they return to Vegas at some point in better venue, but don't miss them while they there.

You can see some of their music videos here http://www.humannaturelasvegas.com/home.html


----------



## Karen G (Oct 16, 2010)

eschjw said:


> Karen I have used that site several times and have been pleased. I would like to highly recommend the Aussie group "Human Nature" listed there.


Thanks for that post. I haven't seen this group yet, but just listening to them on the website makes me want to. Looks like a fun show.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 16, 2010)

You never know what will turn up there these days.  Friends of ours found discount tickets for "Love" at the discount booth this time.  I don't know what section they were, but including tax, junk fees, etc. it was $65. per person.  For Saturday night.  They were here a few months back and it wasn't available.

Fern


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 16, 2010)

Cirque du Soleil is offering a summer special, seats for $50, for some of their shows.  It is still valid, we just purchased tickets to 'Love" for 31 October for $50.  It is for their cheapest seat but I've been told there are no bad seats for this show.

http://promo-www.cirquedusoleil.com/las-vegas/summer-2010/index.htm


----------



## eschjw (Oct 17, 2010)

*Cheap tickets*

What I don't like about the discount ticket booths are the junk fees and the standing in line. If you plan ahead, you usually can find it just as cheap or even cheaper. I use Goldstar and have joined club Cirque. Travelzoo also has links to discount tickets that change weekly. Shop around because some of the websites on the internet have "discount" tickets that really are not.

I saw Love from the mid priced seats and the "cheap" seats were just behind me. The $50 seats will be fine. You have saved enough to have a nice after show snack.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 17, 2010)

zinger1457 said:


> Cirque du Soleil is offering a summer special, seats for $50, for some of their shows.  It is still valid, we just purchased tickets to 'Love" for 31 October for $50.  It is for their cheapest seat but I've been told there are no bad seats for this show.
> 
> http://promo-www.cirquedusoleil.com/las-vegas/summer-2010/index.htm



When I checked this I was asked for a promo code -- how can I get one?


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mimi39 said:


> When I checked this I was asked for a promo code -- how can I get one?



Click the yellow 'Buy Tickets For Love' button twice until you get the list of available shows.  On the top of the page that list available shows it should also list the promo code, for Love the code is MIRAGE.  I didn't buy tickets for any of the other shows but guessing it would work the same way.


----------



## SunSand (Oct 18, 2010)

We saw the show "Human Nature" at the Imperial Palace a couple of days ago, and were blown away by the talent. The Australian group Human Nature is produced by Smokey Robinson, and backed by an incredible group of jazz musicians.  After about a half-hour warm up of Motown songs, the entire audience was on our feet dancing and signing along to the classic tunes.  This is the most fun I've ever had in a Vegas show.  We bought our VIP section tickets through Goldstar at 1/2 price, and were seated in the front row.  I can't even describe how much fun we had.  If you have a pulse, you will be moving to the Motown sound.:rofl:


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 19, 2010)

eschjw said:


> What I don't like about the discount ticket booths are the junk fees and the standing in line. If you plan ahead, you usually can find it just as cheap or even cheaper.


I agree.  Those half price tickets turn out to be about 2/3 price tickets by the time all the fees are added.

Kurt


----------

